
The original LSM paper - r4um
http://smalldatum.blogspot.com/2018/06/the-original-lsm-paper.html
======
lgeorget
I was expecting the article by Chris Wright, Stephen Smalley et al. about
Linux Security Modules
[https://www.usenix.org/legacy/event/sec02/wright.html](https://www.usenix.org/legacy/event/sec02/wright.html).
We running out of acronyms space in computer science. :-)

I'm glad I've been deceived into reading the article though, very interesting
topic.

------
adrianmonk
First link within the text (the link to wikipedia) is broken. It has "s" where
it should have "https".

